# Uber eats reaches new low.



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

I’m


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

That first one is pretty good, it's over $1,50 a mile with that tip you'll never see.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Just wait and they will ping with tip only pay and when you deliver the food 🥘 the tip will be taken away and you will have done it for free while costing you time and gas.

Uber is preparing for the FTC to hit them hard, so they need to have us work for free.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just wait and they will ping with tip only pay and when you deliver the food 🥘 the tip will be taken away and you will have done it for free while costing you time and gas.
> 
> Uber is preparing for the FTC to hit them hard, so they need to have us work for free.


It’s almost that way now it seems. The 2 orders the OP posted includes the tip. So if the customers tipped a dollar, first order is .49 cents and the second is .90 cents.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> It’s almost that way now it seems. The 2 orders the OP posted includes the tip. So if the customers tipped a dollar, first order is .49 cents and the second is .90 cents.


I believe Uber is going to kill itself in the food delivery 🚚 game by running off it driver’s.

No way I would deliver that and when I saw the pay drop last year I knew it was time to shift from Eats to X.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The sad part… Some fool thought he struck gold by accepting either of those pings…

The lowest delivery ping I’ve seen in my market for Uber is $2.00…


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

The community folks! Sometimes you gotta work for free or better yet, sometimes you gotta work to lose money to help the community!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

like i said some people don't know their worth. They will drive someone down to Miami for 80 dollars from Uber and Lyft. Others will go you crazy and take the ping, call the rider and say listen you have to pay me 200 dollars or we are not going


----------



## stephenm142 (8 mo ago)

I quit Uber eats after a few weeks of seeing similar stuff. Not only was I delivering a couple miles for less than two dollars, the college dorm residents were ordering food from the most congested shopping center with zero parking for drivers like me. My choice was to park a quarter mile away and walk or double park and risk a ticket. Also, the residents would not come out of their dorm for up to 5 minutes, where again I was double parking or idling in a fire zone. So I chose to quit uber eats after that. I do uber x and occasional packages. 
Thank you everyone who posts helpful comments.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Buckiemohawk said:


> like i said some people don't know their worth. They will drive someone down to Miami for 80 dollars from Uber and Lyft. Others will go you crazy and take the ping, call the rider and say listen you have to pay me 200 dollars or we are not going


A few years ago I got a request in Coral Gables via Lyft. Pulled up, hit arrived and it showed the destination being Key West. Quickly cancelled and left as I knew I wouldn't be getting a ride back up to Miami.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

F30 LOLZ said:


> A few years ago I got a request in Coral Gables via Lyft. Pulled up, hit arrived and it showed the destination being Key West. Quickly cancelled and left as I knew I wouldn't be getting a ride back up to Miami.


i had sign in my car with if you plan on going out of town here is the expected tip amount up front in cash. Someone complained to me about it, And I stated, its not your car you dont pay anything for the gas or insurance. If Im a 100 miles out my insurance will not pay over 100 I have to pay so that what those amounts are payed on....


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That first one is pretty good, it's over $1,50 a mile with that tip you'll never see.


This look like my first and last trip on Uber eats!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I believe Uber is going to kill itself in the food delivery 🚚 game by running off it driver’s.
> 
> No way I would deliver that and when I saw the pay drop last year I knew it was time to shift from Eats to X.


Grubhub sends much better offers, at least where I live. It is the only delivery app I am still running.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just wait and they will ping with tip only pay and when you deliver the food 🥘 the tip will be taken away and you will have done it for free while costing you time and gas.
> 
> Uber is preparing for the FTC to hit them hard, so they need to have us work for free.


Some of us have been saying since 2019 when Uber and DD went public that the handwriting is on the wall that some day driver delivery pay is heading for a $1 or $2 "pick up fee" and customer tips.

UE was the first to head in that direction. The pandemic in 20/21 kind of slowed that down but now clearly they are almost there.

DD is poised to be next. They are clearly slowly headed in that direction following UE. It's a race to the bottom for driver payouts. It won't stop until they've run out of drivers to replace all the ones leaving.

Why would they slowly kill the drivers pay when they charge upwards of 30% to restaurants? Because they are slowly shifting to justifying their fees to them as "marketing" and less emphasis on "delivery". Still, they need drivers and as long as they can keep finding them the pay will continue to head to the basement floor. It's all about profitability now and no longer about market share.


----------



## stephenm142 (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Grubhub sends much better offers, at least where I live. It is the only delivery app I am still running.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Take it and put uber in your resume as community service.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Some of us have been saying since 2019 when Uber and DD went public that the handwriting is on the wall that some day driver delivery pay is heading for a $1 or $2 "pick up fee" and customer tips.
> 
> UE was the first to head in that direction. The pandemic in 20/21 kind of slowed that down but now clearly they are almost there.
> 
> ...


Look at UE starting to do robot deliveries. They’re going to try to phase out drivers in most areas. Yet the robots won’t be able to deliver in harsh weather, like snow, because of malfunction, and they can’t do stairs. So they’re just screwing themselves by pushing drivers away.

No one should deliver these 3rd world pay orders.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Some of us have been saying since 2019 when Uber and DD went public that the handwriting is on the wall that some day driver delivery pay is heading for a $1 or $2 "pick up fee" and customer tips.
> 
> UE was the first to head in that direction. The pandemic in 20/21 kind of slowed that down but now clearly they are almost there.
> 
> ...


I saw the trend last year with Uber and Dash has usually been low paying in Houston but they have gotten bad in College Station and Austin, so I have more or less been using Favor and if I need to Hub when doing food delivery.

It is insane how bad Uber and Dash have gotten but hey they will always have fresh meat until the Federal Government pulls the plug.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

That's a sad pair of numbers. I thought San Fran was the best market in the nation?


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> That's a sad pair of numbers. I thought San Fran was the best market in the nation?


Depends. If you like short rides it’s good. The rates are so much lower now. You can get 30 rides a day here but it’s so much work. Gas is $6 a gallon in most areas. It’s better than LA.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Discdom said:


> View attachment 677721
> View attachment 677722
> I’m


Are those screenshots of pings you received or did you get them from the internet?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What's ever sadder is that $2 delivery was from California. Sf..ouch...thier 2 sides also. Shop owners give these clowns up to 30% of the order.
Like you guys in California. A chicken place like jollibee. Should never do apps.
Was at one in Canada and 1 new one at my home. Lines out the door. Why give these companys 30%.
Only if you have no business.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> What's ever sadder is that $2 delivery was from California. Sf..ouch...thier 2 sides also. Shop owners give these clowns up to 30% of the order.
> Like you guys in California. A chicken place like jollibee. Should never do apps.
> Was at one in Canada and 1 new one at my home. Lines out the door. Why give these companys 30%.
> Only if you have no business.


I suspect they might be photoshopped screenshots that the OP got from the internet. 

If they're not photoshopped, CA is the only state where orders like that would have even the slightest chance of being accepted because Prop 22 provides the drivers with a sort of "wage floor" subsidy. Even with the subsidy it's hard to imagine drivers would choose to waste their time and money on excrement like that.

There's virtually zero chance a driver in any other state would accept them unless he/she desperately needed them to complete a large Quest bonus.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Are those screenshots of pings you received or did you get them from the internet?


I got them. 2 days ago. Was shocked how low


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I suspect they might be photoshopped screenshots that the OP got from the internet.
> 
> If they're not photoshopped, CA is the only state where orders like that would have even the slightest chance of being accepted because Prop 22 provides the drivers with a sort of "wage floor" subsidy. Even with the subsidy it's hard to imagine drivers would choose to waste their time and money on excrement like that.
> 
> There's virtually zero chance a driver in any other state would accept them unless he/she desperately needed them to complete a large Quest bonus.





Nats121 said:


> I suspect they might be photoshopped screenshots that the OP got from the internet.
> 
> If they're not photoshopped, CA is the only state where orders like that would have even the slightest chance of being accepted because Prop 22 provides the drivers with a sort of "wage floor" subsidy. Even with the subsidy it's hard to imagine drivers would choose to waste their time and money on excrement like that.
> 
> There's virtually zero chance a driver in any other state would accept them unless he/she desperately needed them to complete a large Quest bonus.


doordash pays me my MW prop 22. Uber hasn’t given me a penny extra. I make $35 to $40 a hour with Uber that if I did take that order I would get $1.49.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Opposite for me here. DD is insanely dominant and decent offers are extremely rare. $1.50/mile is a unicorn. I kid you not.

Uber is still trying to break in. Once the tourists have gone, it’s one ping an hour if you’re lucky. That said, the pay is doable. The base pay in most cases is ok-ish, making low-tip offers borderline acceptable. The tips are hit or miss, but way more hit than DD.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Discdom said:


> View attachment 677721
> View attachment 677722
> I’m


A homeless pan handler makes more than that in 17 minutes. That's only $2.19 an hour. In some developing countries that would be considered ok but they also make more than that even in developing countries


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I suspect they might be photoshopped screenshots that the OP got from the internet.
> 
> If they're not photoshopped, CA is the only state where orders like that would have even the slightest chance of being accepted because Prop 22 provides the drivers with a sort of "wage floor" subsidy. Even with the subsidy it's hard to imagine drivers would choose to waste their time and money on excrement like that.
> 
> There's virtually zero chance a driver in any other state would accept them unless he/she desperately needed them to complete a large Quest bonus.


Here is a better one for you to judge. Almost took it lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Here is a better one for you to judge. Almost took it lol
> View attachment 678332


I’ll take a $5 and up for 1-1.5 miles. It’s fast enough for me to be able to accept a good ping if it pops up. Unless I’m being SUPER lazy.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ll take a $5 and up for 1-1.5 miles. It’s fast enough for me to be able to accept a good ping if it pops up. Unless I’m being SUPER lazy.


My personal rules
$8 or more. 
$1.50 a mile

in California it’s better to take longer delivery because of our hour rates. So $10 for 6 miles is better than $6 for 2 miles because you will get a little extra if you drive slow


----------

